#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Русский язык, пишем грамотно >  > > >  >  >  Зализняк об истории русского языка (кратко)

## Zom

http://elementy.ru/lib/431649

(в этой же лекции, кстати, можно проследить тот же шаблон, которым в буддизме описывают существование "потока" личности того или иного существа)

----------

AndyZ (30.07.2012), Ho Shim (01.08.2012), Ittosai (30.07.2012), Joy (30.07.2012), Secundus (31.07.2012), sergey (30.07.2012), Вова Л. (30.07.2012), Михаил Угамов (30.07.2012), Топпер- (31.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (30.07.2012), Юй Кан (30.07.2012)

----------


## Михаил Угамов

теперь понятно, откуда появился котэ)

----------

Вова Л. (31.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

Жаль, что роль боярского языка не раскрыта.

----------

Кунсанг (31.07.2012)

----------


## Топпер

На этом же ресурсе его же лекция о языке Древней Индии.

----------

Ho Shim (01.08.2012)

----------

